# Equivalent of E111?



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello,

My 3 children and I are PT residents, so if we need medical help when visiting the UK (or other European country), would we need something to say we can access it? 

Is there an equivalent of the UK's E111 card that you get from PT? If so, where would I get one from and does any one know how long the process is to get it?

Thank you.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You go to Social Security and ask for Cartão Europeu de Seguro de Doença (EHIC) without it UK is perfectlky entitled to charge you and children for any treatment. You also need it for any EU country

They really can't refuse it but I have heard even Portuguese have propblems

No cost , reguire your ID, Health Service numbers,


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Should add for others, if you are a Portuguese Resident but a State Pensioner of another EU country that country is responsible to supply the EHIC Card for your use in every EU country except Portugal


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you Canoeman


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

When we originally got ours the "reciept" stated we'd get cards within 7 days which happened, if travel is prior to receiving Cards then office can supply a specially stamped letter

Any problems with them refer them to their own web site


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello, 

you should be aware however that the card covers only so-called unplanned healthcare, when you fall ill unexpectedly. It can't be used for planned surgery or the like. Check Your Europe: Health cover for temporary stays, which also has links to the relevant Portuguese and UK authorities. :fingerscrossed: that you won't need it...


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you, yes, hope we won't need it, but with 3 kiddies aged 6 and under, you just never know!


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Just to update, went today to get the cards and was told that because I don't work and therefore do not contribute to the social security system, I cannot have the cards.
So I guess I am in limbo then. Fingers crossed nothing happens while we are there (although the people in the SS office seemed to think it would be fine as we are English born?) 

Very stressful morning with a temper tantruming toddler adding his voice to the conversations too, and nothing actually accomplished *sigh*


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Load of rubbish, you are covered by at least 2 of their own criteria, non active and users of National Health service and each child by virtue of their age, the purpose of the Card is to allow you access to Health Care at the same terms and conditions as a National of the Country your visiting not that Portugal is charged by that country

Who can apply
Workers who are covered by a social security scheme, the non-active, pensioners and their respective families
Beneficiaries of public health subsystems
Beneficiaries of private health subsystems
Users of the national health service, in case there is no link to Social Security or a subsystem of private or public health.
The CESD is a nominative and individual card, so each family member and beneficiary, who moves abroad, should have its own.

Presume SS workers think you'll be ok in UK because your English but should you get a UK jobsworthy who queried your UK Residence status then NHS is perfectly entitled to charge you for any treatment, medication etc
This is reguired form http://www4.seg-social.pt/documents/10152/21732/GIT_53_DGSS
it is certainly helpful to have a SS number *you do not have* to be employed or earn a wage to get a SS number


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

We all have SS numbers, needed them for school (or to get something else that we needed for school, can't remember!)
Have you got the website for them please, so I can go in armed with the facts from there next time


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As I said I've heard of Portuguese having same problem getting Card, think it's really one of these annoying areas where staff are ill informed and dogmatic

This is SS site and link for Card Cartão Europeu de Seguro de Doença - SeguranÃ§a Social


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you again, I'll try again tomorrow armed with their website info.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have a Loja de Cidadao handy an alternative, find staff more generally up to date or the Regional Office of SS but they tend to be a lot busier

This is their information on Card 
http://www.portaldocidadao.pt/PORTA...ropeu+de+seguro+de+doenca+da+adse.htm?flist=s

You could also apply online but it requires a Digital Signature and although the Government has changed the Law now allowing Foreigners to have one to date I'm told it won't be till the end of this month that it should be possible


----------

